# Major water retention



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

The more constipated I'm becoming the more I am retaining water and its getting really bad. My feet, legs, ankles, face etc are all puffy and bloated.I dont know what to do and wondered if this has happened to anyone else and what the cause could possibly be. I'm trying to drink tons of water to flush it out but its getting worse and worse. I can hardly move around much, it feels like my body isnt mine. Its realy scary.It started about a week ago and is getting worse even though I've stopped adding salt to my diet plus I've been taking Dandelion root and Vitamin B6 which is supposed to be good for water retention.Any suggestions how to get this water flushed out of my system. I've also noticed that despite my increased water consumption, I'm not going to the bathroom. Could this be bladder, kidney or heart related. Its strange though because it seems to correspond to the increased constipation. Its like everything has stopped functioning.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I always felt I was retaining fluid. It didn't dawn on me until I read an article in First Magazine about food intolerences. Now this may not be the cause of your fluid retention, but I have found it to be the cause of mine. I found through that article that food intolerences cause havoc in the body. It is not to be confused with an allergy that could be potentially fatal or destroy the body. An intolerence does howevver cause a reaction in your body, one of them being that your tissues begin to absorb water in the body to protect themselves aginst what the body begins to confuse as an invader. I gave up dairy and have found that rice milk has been a really good substitute. I have had no problems having a bm (I was IBS-C to the extreme if I didn't take my magnessium) but now I don't need anything to help me go. The fluid retention is gone also. I have had problems in the past with acne and my entire childhood practically, I suffered from ear infections. These are signs also of intolerence. if you see a similar pattern with yourself maybe consider giving up certain foods. Offenders are soy, cow's milk, peanuts, wheat, sugar corn, well that's only five, but the Dr. calls it the sensitive seven and of course I can't remember the other two, yeast ? I will check it out, or perhaps someone may be able to complete the list for me. The weather can be another factor as well. if it is hot and humid out seems most people retain water and feel bloated and puffy. High salt/sodium intake could be to blame as well. Although this may be obvious I know there are many times I think I can't relate it to something and then remember some offender such as potato chips or bacon etc, something high in sodium I had eaten but was overlooking.Just some suggestions. Definitely have everything else ruled out by a doctor though. It's better to be sure it isn't your kidneys or bladder to put your mind at ease. Once that is ruled out and you are still having problems, perhaps look into what you have been eating.kariGood Luck,Kari


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

I have this really bad and its disgusting. My feet turn red if I am hot and blue if I am cool. If I press on it, it turns white. I can draw shapes and stuff on my feet with my finger. Its really bad after showering. No cause could be found. Nope, I'm healthy as a horse, they say. Right. 19 and I have chronic edema, among other things. Remeron makes it worse, other than that I don't know what to do about it. Since you say removing salt from your diet made it worse, I think I'll try loading up, it makes sense that salt would help. I don't eat much salt, or anything for that matter.


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm 24 and have fluid like you slacker. I take pills from the Dr every day that rids you of some of it. If I don't take them my feet swell so bad I cannot work and my skin gets so rippled it pinches and hurts like hell to walk. Those pills work well.


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

What pills are these? Does the doc know what the underlying cause is?


----------

